# Emulsified body butter



## FOhoarder (Sep 21, 2012)

I was on Susan's site and my brain hurts! Lol my hand hurts from writing all my notes too! Anyways, so much info but Im so confused at the moment and I hope someone can clarify for me.  I found the basic body butter recipe from swiftcraftmonkey and the tutorial and I'm ready to try it out. She gives percentages of everything...water, oils etc. but it doesn't add up to 100%. I'm not sure if something is missing or what. Should the total 100% include preservative and FO or just oils, butters, waxes, water, glycerin and cetyl alcohol? This is what she lists...

59% water
2% sodium lactate or glycerin
10% oils
15% butters
3% cetyl alcohol
7% ewax
.5-1% preservative
1% FO

Total 98% or 96% without preservative and FO. 

My second question is about the preservative. She used liquid germall plus and of course I don't have that but I do have phenonip. Would this be an ok sub and according to her chart it can be added at the heat or cool down phase. Anyone have experience they can share? 

Thanks all!


----------



## itunu (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi

I can understand that it's a bit confusing with so much info to read.

If you go to http://diybathandbody.wordpress.com/how ... gredients/ and scroll down there is a table which tells you what % to use for your skin type.  The website also gives a quick run down of how to create a lotion, where to buy ingredients equipment etc.

Yes you can use phenonip - it goes into 2 phases - 0.5% in heated water phase and also 0.5% in heated oil phase.  So it doesn't go into the cool down phase.  But it is deactivated by polysorbate 20 and polysorbate 80 and ceteareth-20 so do ask your supplier the inci names of the ingredients which make up your "emulsifying wax."

Re the water %. This % will be whatever makes the recipe up to 100%.  So, as an example, say, your water phase total (excluding water) is 10%, your oil phase total is 20% and cool down phase is 10% then you add these up which totals 40%.  So to make your lotion total 100% you need to add 60%.  So 60% will be your water amount.  Hope that makes sense.  So in your recipe you need to add an additional 2% water (if you include preservative and EO)


----------



## FOhoarder (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank you sooooo much for that blog link! What a great site! I thought that's what I would end up doing about adding water to make up for the missing %.  You were such a big help...thank you!


----------



## itunu (Sep 23, 2012)

Really glad the website was useful.  Do let is know how the body butter goes.


----------

